# SOTM - November 2022 - Poll #1 of 3



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Choose your favorite either from each poll or by itself. This time with 23 entrants there will be 3 separate polls but only one overall winner, then 2nd & 3rd places.
Here's the list of entries with the best pics under their names, followed by all of the work links to their build.

1) Jcharmin92 - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build So this month is open for any type of slingshot. Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places. The slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build So this month is open for any type of slingshot. Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places. The slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com
















2) Jcharmin92 - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build So this month is open for any type of slingshot. Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places. The slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Got a good one planned just have make this first . Just cut out give me couple more hours be done




www.slingshotforum.com
















3) Ibojoe








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build So this month is open for any type of slingshot. Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places. The slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Oh, my apologies! That is just a single knot. Half a square knot so to speak........ No worries! Interesting. Thanks!




www.slingshotforum.com
















4) Portboy - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Got a good one planned just have make this first . Just cut out give me couple more hours be done




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Got a good one planned just have make this first . Just cut out give me couple more hours be done




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Got a good one planned just have make this first . Just cut out give me couple more hours be done




www.slingshotforum.com














5) bottlecap - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all :)




www.slingshotforum.com














6) Jcharmin92 - 3rd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com














7) Sharker








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Oh, my apologies! That is just a single knot. Half a square knot so to speak........ No worries! Interesting. Thanks!




www.slingshotforum.com















8) bigdh2000 - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


You guys are all over this with crazy, top notch work, really nice! I'm gonna jump in for the fun of it, plus it keeps me motivated! This is a new idea I'm exploring, a laminate creation. Started with just a cardboard cutout (profile) to see if it was even feasible, then I did a mock up in...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


...and here are Slingshots #2 and #3 started on November 6, 2022.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just two more days to get your votes in guys. It's a stiff competition this month


----------



## fcbatista80 (Aug 5, 2021)

And this?








Tiro Certo - End Work


Hello guys. One more job completed. Hope you like it. Follow my profile on Instagram. @tcestilingues See you later.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

fcbatista80 said:


> And this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order for your build to be eligible, it had to have been entered into last months contest here -
Read thru the rules in the first post, it explains everything pretty good -








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build So this month is open for any type of slingshot. Any material can be used - tree branch, G10, All Metals, etc... with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places. The slingshot...




www.slingshotforum.com





Then this month is nattys and you can find it listed under December SOTM in the Competitions Forum here -









SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's So this month is open for any type of Natural or Natty style slingshots. A tree branch must be used for the Natty itself, but G10, All Metals, etc... can be used for cores and butt plates with absolutely no restrictions. The judges will be picking one over-all...




www.slingshotforum.com





The current SOTM is always stuck close to the top of the competitons forum, here along with all of the different competitions -








Competitions Forum


This forum is for creating and tracking Online Slingshot Shooting Tournaments and Building Competitions. This forum will be the home of the Slingshot Of The Month and Slingshot of the year. Please note that the threads in this forum should only be actual Competition or Tournament threads.




www.slingshotforum.com





If you have any questions, let me know here or send me a pm.


----------

